# Rooster broke Spur What to do?



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

2 yr old buff roo has broken his spur right at the leg. Bleeding very badly. He's sitting on my lap right now, Please What can I do?
It appears loose but not dangling.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Is there any way to apply pressure to the area to slow the bleeding to let his own platelets take over the job and stop it totally?


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

I am probably too late, but plain granulated sugar will help coagulate a wound such as this. Pack it on, and apply pressure. I hope he does ok. 

Daryl in Maine


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It'll stop on its own. They do that from time to time. It's natural. Bleeds a lot but they won't die.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. I do appreciate it!

I got him fixed up now. 
I soaked it in very warm water and twisted it off the rest of the way. 

However there is no nub there, so its been torn right out of the leg.
He was so good through out it all and just laid on my lap, trusting me to do whatever had to be done.
Me..? I was a nervous wreck, scared I would hurt him more. I hate to see anything hurt. 

Poured h.peroxide over it after. I will put some polysporin on it in a while.
It is very raw looking so he will spend the night in here in a rubbermaid tub. Don't want his girls picking on it. I also want to be sure it doesn't start bleeding again.

He's resting in his 'bed' now after snacking on some of *my* pork chop and some yogurt, with fresh strawberries from the garden in it. He earned it!

Again, thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a chicken we're talking about here?


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

Ernie said:


> This is a chicken we're talking about here?


yes and no... it is a rooster who is a member of her "fur" family and it would be a very lonely place outside without him. 

i hope he has a peaceful night


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

What's a fur family? I've not heard of such a thing.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

a fur family is your pets ... started as furry pets but around here most of my pets have feathers but out in the real world folks don't understand my peeps or my feathered friends but they understand fur family... did I totally confused you now?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bout the same level of confused I was when I read about the rooster eating a better dinner than I had. 

That's alright though. I spend most my life confused. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

lol you two. 

Thanks I needed a chuckle after today. It was one of those days if something could go wrong..it did!
Mix in thunderstorms with 2 bators and one hatcher all loaded and hydro going off and on. 

Lilandra

Yes he *is* one of the family here. My feathered 'kids' so to speak.
I understood you perfectly!  

Ernie

Aww I didn't mean to confuse you. It was just that ..well it was close at hand.....my pork chop that is. 
And in my defense..the yogurt is good for him....oh and so are strawberries....am I making you more confused..? 
Gosh I hope not. 

Course that's why I didn't mention the fresh baked bread with butter he had. I mean, I know I am crazy and like to spoil those around me....just didn't want everyone else to think so too. 



Thinks I best keep shut while I'm still allowed in here.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Get a can of blood stop powder to keep in your animal medicine box. Two years ago one of my geese got into my ex's tackle box and got a salmon spoon through his bill. It bled like mad, and with pressure and blood stop powder, the bleeding stopped very quickly.

A turkey yanked out a toenail and I used it with good results then, too. You just use a tiny bit, a can will last a long time


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for your reply Idahoe.

Yes, I will do just that the next time I am in town.
Would be good to have.

I just could not see how to apply pressure on it as the spur was in the way. With it bleeding so much it was hard to tell what was happening at the time. That was my first reaction...apply pressure but where and to what?

pst, just don't tell Ernie, but he will get some liver tomorrow.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I haven't tried it myself but I've heard that flour will also stop bleeding.


----------



## waterpossum (Apr 19, 2009)

maybe i need to break my spur off...two if it will get me a steak dinner!! with some homemade icecream...mmmm oh and i/ll let you pluck my tail feathers too for a piece of strawberry rhubarb pie...now thats worth suffering for!!!


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

mawalla said:


> I haven't tried it myself but I've heard that flour will also stop bleeding.


I've used flour on the combs of the roosters after a fight or when they get caught up in the raspberry bushes. It works ok, I think the reason it works is that you have to press it into the wound and the direct pressure from holding it in place stops the bleeding. its kinda like a pressure bandage but more precise 

I've had the same results with rabbit toenails and corn starch too -- plus the white from it hides the drying blood and keeps the critter from picking on it too much

blood stop would be best imo, but flour or even corn starch would work on a sunday night


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

A spider web will also stop the bleeding


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

waterpossum said:


> maybe i need to break my spur off...two if it will get me a steak dinner!! with some homemade icecream...mmmm oh and i/ll let you pluck my tail feathers too for a piece of strawberry rhubarb pie...now thats worth suffering for!!!


 


Ernie said:


> Bout the same level of confused I was when I read about the rooster eating a better dinner than I had.
> 
> That's alright though. I spend most my life confused. Different strokes for different folks.


My goodness.
I didn't think feeding left overs would be a cause for comments.:shrug:
Surely I am not the only one that feeds left overs, regardless of what it is, to chickens? or other critters for that matter..?


----------

